# Knicks vs Wizards: Nov 4, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*​*Knicks (0-1) vs Wizards(1-0)*​*Nov 4, 2005 7:30PM*​*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*​*Madison Square Garden*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*​ 



> *The Knicks face off against a legitimate playoff team in the Washington Wizards. Last year the Knicks had success against the Wizards by getting the better of them going 2-1 in the season series. However, this year both teams reloaded with new talent, like the Knicks Eddie Curry and the Wizards' Antonio Daniels, so this could be anyone's game!*


* 

http://aol.nba.com/knicks/

Projected Starting Lineup​Knicks​


































vs​
Wizards​

































*


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

we will win in our Home opener.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

we gotta keep haywood in check on the glass.........


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

whos the sg for the wizards, the one in the nets jersey?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> whos the sg for the wizards, the one in the nets jersey?


Awvee Storey, fox sports has him as a starter. I changed it to Daniels, because another sports site stated he is starting.


----------



## RHJENYK (Jan 5, 2005)

YEAH ITS HOME OPENER LETS GO KNICKS :clap: :cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey you can bet on the game here: I placed 4000 on the Knicks....they better not let me down!

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=213025


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wizards win


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

This is what coaching is, correcting you mistakes. A win at the home opener and Curry has a BIG game...


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

We have to keep early leads, stay outta foul trouble, and turn turnovers from other teams into points. Ohh yeah we gotta also stay out of turnovers too!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

On the first play Steph turns the ball over!!! :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We aren't playing defense..my goodness! Wizards 18 Knicks 7 5 minutes left in the 1st qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Curry is out of the game with 2 fouls!!! Ugh!!!!! We have to watch Big Snacks stink up the place.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye is in the game..but the score is 32-16 Wizards end of 1st qtr. We aren't playing defense, we look completely lost. I think Larry should play these rookies, because the vets don't seem hungry enough.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

32-20 Wizards, Eddie Jordan calls a time out. Nate, Frye and Ariza, Mo and Crawford are in the game and are helping us make a run.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Trevor Ariza with the sick dunk, but he hangs on the rim and is called for a techincal. Knicks down by 10, with 10 minutes left in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

That was a great dunk. Nice pass, too. Q is looking crap.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

43-35 Wizards at Halftime. LB put the rookies in and they played great defense in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#0e3764 colSpan=13>*WASHINGTON WIZARDS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Daniels, PG</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Gilbert Arenas, PG</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Antawn Jamison, F</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>2-12</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, SF</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Brendan Haywood, C</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Donell Taylor, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Chucky Atkins, PG</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jarvis Hayes, SF</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Awvee Storey, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Andray Blatche, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Etan Thomas, FC</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Caron Butler, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Michael Ruffin, PF</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Calvin Booth, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Peter John Ramos, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*18-39*</TD><TD>*2-11*</TD><TD>*5-6*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*43*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*46.2%*</TD><TD>*18.2%*</TD><TD>*83.3%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 12 (15)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, IR</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Barnes, SF</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, C</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*14-42*</TD><TD>*1-4*</TD><TD>*6-8*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*35*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*33.3%*</TD><TD>*25.0%*</TD><TD>*75.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 13 (11)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Game tied at 61 at the end of the 3rd qtr. We played excellent defense, to get back in this game!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Down by like 10 points with 2 and a half to go, this looks like another L for the team. Another 0-2 start great :brokenhea


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well we lost, turnovers did it again. I knew the beginining of the season was going to be hard but I would have like to won one of the first two but were 0-2


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

this sux. I am so pissed. w got alot of turnovers, and at the end of the game, we had no freethrows, and no baskets!1 we had about 10 times when players were open, and they decided to pass. theyu try to get the hard shots, other than the easy ones! Qrich didnt make any 3's today!! we really need to start improving or i dont think we even stand a chance in our division!! Were as bad as the raptors........


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

What LB needs to do is start Frye and stop the BS!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A JAMISON, F</TD><TD>46</TD><TD>8-22</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J JEFFRIES, F</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>B HAYWOOD, C</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>G ARENAS, G</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>11-22</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A DANIELS, G</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J HAYES</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>E THOMAS</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M RUFFIN</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C ATKINS</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C BOOTH</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A STOREY</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D TAYLOR</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*34-76*</TD><TD>*7-19*</TD><TD>*11-15*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*86*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*44.7%*</TD><TD>*36.8%*</TD><TD>*73.3%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 20 (23)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M BARNES, F</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A DAVIS, F</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>1-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>E CURRY, C</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S MARBURY, G</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>5-12</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Q RICHARDSON, G</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>4-14</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J JAMES</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J CRAWFORD</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T ARIZA</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M TAYLOR</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C FRYE</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>N ROBINSON</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M ROSE</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*27-82*</TD><TD>*2-10*</TD><TD>*19-28*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*30*</TD><TD>*59*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*75*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*32.9%*</TD><TD>*20.0%*</TD><TD>*67.9%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 23 (25)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

To the knicks defense a little, I think there trying to hard to play to LB "team first" attidude and thats causes them to pass when they really shouldnt be. They seem to act like the ball is a hot or somthing. Also your right he should start Frye, and I wouldnt mind seeing Ariza get solid minutes.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Kitty said:


> What LB needs to do is start Frye and stop the BS!


Davis did nice on the boards but sucked on Offens, Channing did both well, we need this starting lineup in a hurry, i heard in the beginning of the game tehy were sayign that he doesnt wanna point the finger at anybody if he takes sombody (barnes or davis) out of the starting lineup, soon enough it will be...
PG-Marbury
SG-Crawford
SF-Richardson
PF-Frye
C-Curry
idk about Frye startin cuz of LB not liking rookies but he might have to with AD shootin 1-9. how about Curry at teh 4 and JJ at the 5, if James plays he might be pretty decent, you never know.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Curry has to improve. He has to play smarter basketball. He doesn't know when to pass out of a crowd or how to get good position in the paint. If he improves that and his obvious rebounding and defensive problems he should become great player. Marbury needs to learn how to run a fast break. He passes WAY too early like it's hot potato or something. I saw him pass it to Frye at the three-point line and letting him dribble it up? WTF Steph? Learn some court vision and passing skills. IMO he should be SG because he does not have the court vision of a point guard. Ariza is a great young athletic player. And plays hard-nosed defense. But he lacks the lateral quickness to make a huge difference on any side of the floor. His long arms allow him to get steals in the passing lanes, but his defense ends there...Also, his offense is below average. Skinny 6'8 SF's should be able to dribble the ball at least mediocrely. He cannot. The only two players I saw that played even remotely well (stats won't show it) are Q. Rich and Frye. They played like they knew how to play. The others were lost. Malik Rose played well also, but that's a given. He's about the only player that has been on a championship team. They need to get rid of Mo and bring in David Lee from the inactive list. And please God don't mention James even remotely starting. Did you see that fat ******* play? He is by far the slowest, laziest, and dumbest player on the entire team. Waste of size. What was Isiah thinking? ;\ I actually like the starting lineup they have on the floor. Except maybe put Frye instead of AD. And leave Crawford coming off the bench. We need the bench production. That would leave Lee and Crawford coming off the bench as good energy players. Brown needs to trust his young guys because this is getting ridiculous. I'd play Jackie Butler over freaking Jerome "the slowest and stupidest player in the world" James. I saw him calling for the ball on the post then doing spin moves and fadeaways. He think's he's good or something. God...thinking about him makes me angry.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

chrisr87 said:


> They need to get rid of Mo and bring in David Lee from the inactive list. *And please God don't mention James even remotely starting. Did you see that fat ******* play? He is by far the slowest, laziest, and dumbest player on the entire team.* Waste of size. What was Isiah thinking? ;\ I actually like the starting lineup they have on the floor. Except maybe put Frye instead of AD. And leave Crawford coming off the bench. We need the bench production. That would leave Lee and Crawford coming off the bench as good energy players. Brown needs to trust his young guys because this is getting ridiculous. *I'd play Jackie Butler over freaking Jerome "the slowest and stupidest player in the world" James. I saw him calling for the bal l on the post then doing spin moves and fadeaways. He think's he's good or something. God...thinking about him makes me angry.*


You took the words right out of my mouth. Stop with adding Mo and James in this lineup, they should have splinters in their rear ends forever. LB needs to play the young guns, I'm tired of this crap. 

:rofl: @the bolded comments....classic chris. LOL


----------

